# Cloverdale Spring Co bottles 1931



## maltesespirit

Have an old wooden case of green Cloverdale, Newville, PA.  All have difference embossed bottoms, i.e. cloverleafs (dated Sept 29, 1931), little man holding bottle, and was wondering where I can locate information on same.


----------



## epackage

Pics would really help us help you, welcome to the forum ...Jim


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Caron,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Here's a bit on Cloverdale Spring Co.


----------

